# The new Queen has arrived...



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

As some of you know we have Nubians and la manchas. I have thrown the idea around of getting a ND. Well... OhCee [Natalie] Gave me a very awesome chance to own this little family. Youve seen them before, but I gotta them again. Pics arent great, they ran from me lol. But they will settle. Without further babbling from me. Double Stuff, Alice, and Buckles. Im very happy to have this little minis... they are sooo cute. Oh and I was afraid to let this little girl out with my herd, but DS is becoming the new queen!! Old queen was a very big nubian/boer cross lol. Go DS.




























Excuse the mess please, we had a storm last night. Wind storms are what we get most.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG SOOOOO CUTE!!! congrats!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha! Yeah, DS definitely has a Napoleon complex... She belongs with other big (Physically, not mentally per se) goaties, not my little registered babies! So funny that with her attitude, almost no one messed with her from the beginning! And they're 2-3 times her size!

Glad to see they're doing well  And the fact that she's becoming queen is just a little hilarious... a tiny ND ruling over huge Nubians, Boers, and LaManchas... Whodathunkit?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

OhCee said:


> Haha! Yeah, DS definitely has a Napoleon complex... She belongs with other big (Physically, not mentally per se) goaties, not my little registered babies! So funny that with her attitude, almost no one messed with her from the beginning! And they're 2-3 times her size!
> 
> Glad to see they're doing well  And the fact that she's becoming queen is just a little hilarious... a tiny ND ruling over huge Nubians, Boers, and LaManchas... Whodathunkit?


Its so funny cause shes not even a big ND... shes so tiny, Im so in love... and its funny cause when I take pics theres usually a ton of goats in the picture, but nope, not in this one, everyone leaves DS alone.

I tried to visit with them this morning, my calm before the move you could say, and DS let me pet her I was shocked... then Alice came over and sniffed me and they ran off!! lol. I cant wait til when I have time to play with them, there so snuggley looking.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww they are adorable!  And that is hilarious about your new queen


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow! I didn't notice, but yeah, with 30 goats PLUS babies, you'd think someone would've snuck into the picture!! Haha nope! She really is the new ruler of the herd hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a beauty...congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

she is adorable ,,,right in yer face with those shots too,, that should tell ya somepin.gorgeous lil trio,, welcome to the mini world.. love her markings..


----------

